# Golf Etiquette Quiz



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Quizmoz - Golf Etiquette Quiz

I missed #9, and #11.

Enjoy


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Took it on another forum, missed one. Lot of silly questions which have nothing much to do with golf etiquette.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I missed #8, #9 and #11...

I didn't think number eight was the answer that was correct, hmmm, I do that all the time. I guess I need to stop.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> Took it on another forum, missed one. Lot of silly questions which have nothing much to do with golf etiquette.


 Yeah same here. A friend who frequents another forum sent it to me. I agree some questions were out in left field some where, but at least they offered participants to add questions, and critique the current questions


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> Took it on another forum, missed one. Lot of silly questions which have nothing much to do with golf etiquette.





Cajun said:


> I missed #8, #9 and #11...
> 
> I didn't think number eight was the answer that was correct, hmmm, I do that all the time. I guess I need to stop.


I do the same thing sometimes, even though I answered the question correctly. I think it is a safety issue for the most part. Most of the time I let everyone else hit, while I am sitting in the cart, or trying to find something in my bag...lol. That or if no one wants to go first, I go first regardless of "honors", then go back to my bag/cart.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

scored 100%


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I missed 11 and 12


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I got 75% I didnt know it was improper etiquette to stand behind someone when haveing their tee shoot thats where we always stand... We stand a good 3-4meters behind them though.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, we always line up behind each other. We watch so the guy hitting can concentrate on keeping his head down.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes we keep quiet and that way it's easier to watch his ball flight too


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The only time you're quiet is when you have a mouth full of beer, other wise you're asking for help getting the pull tab off the can


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Cans???? dont most females have two of them??? 
Do you guys still have the old pull tab to open a beer?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Now I know why Dentists in south OZ make a lot of money on chipped teeth


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol at least we have our teeth!!!!
what I meant was we crck our cans open using a little metal ring pull thing. Where as back in the old days they used to have a pull tub where you actually pull the top little bit of metal off the can to drink it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Geeeeez you had me worried I thought for a moment the cart girl ripped the top off with her teeth or just a minute honey give us an over bite to pop the bottle caps off:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Missed two, but I did guess at a couple that I got right. I missed the stupid trick question about whether to talk quietly. My first inclination was to say false, seeing through the trick, but I thought about the alternative interpretation and said true, better to be quiet than not.

I hate stuff like that.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes that one got me. My view is to just be quiet when someone is having their turn. I think Bob should just be quiet all the time though...


----------



## anejo77 (Jul 6, 2010)

88%! Not too bad. 

We stand behind each other on the tee box all the time though.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

anejo77 said:


> We stand behind each other on the tee box all the time though.


We do that too. My eyesight, even with my glasses on, is not all that good and I've been indoctrinated to stay down to such an extent that I have to find my ball in the sky, (if I'm lucky), instead of watching it take off and tracking it as it goes along. That's why I started using optic yellow balls again.

The other reason is, we tend to play pretty early and we're looking into the sun in one direction or into the remaining morning haze in the other.

Please note I was honest enough NOT to say it's because I hit it too far.


----------

